# Skarpaz Saw blades



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

*Note from Moderator: two threads were merged; so posts on this thread may seem to be out of sequence.*

This was a 10 year old thread,


----------



## GaryMar (Nov 7, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Not me. Skarpaz seems like a basic budget saw blade. They use C3 carbide tips. I could not find many sellers. I'll pass, thank you. Why do you ask? Do you work for Skarpaz?
> 
> This is a 10 year old thread, by the way.


Sorry, I am new to the format on this forum. I don’t believe these are low budget blades. They appear to be industrial level saw blades. I have a friend, who is a cabinet maker. He lives in his shop and insists these are the best he has ever used. I am not able to find any reviews on them.


----------



## GaryMar (Nov 7, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with Skarpaz saw blades.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

GaryMar said:


> Has anyone looked at the Skarpaz line of blades.


Welcome to the forum.


Amazon.com


I never heard of them before, lots of Amazon listings but shockingly almost zero ratings and reviews.

What kind of woodworking do you do? Which saw do you have? Someone here might recommend a blade for you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

GaryMar said:


> Sorry, I am new to the format on this forum. I don’t believe these are low budget blades. They appear to be industrial level saw blades. I have a friend, who is a cabinet maker. He lives in his shop and insists these are the best he has ever used. I am not able to find any reviews on them.


It's easy enough to Google the Skarpaz brand:




__





Skarpaz Tooling Systems Inc |


Skarpaz blades are made with state of the art manufacturing equipment and production techniques using the finest saw material available.




skarpaz.com




About their tooling:




__





About our Tooling – Skarpaz Tooling Systems Inc







skarpaz.com




If your friend uses them without question, then take his advice by all means!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Skarpaz has a small import office in Brisbane, CA. It has 9 employees. Skarpaz blades are manufactured by Leong Bee & Soo Bee Trading Pte. Ltd. in Singapore. The Brisbane office is their US distribution hub:

https://lbsb.com/content/display/article/site:lbsb-param:group_of_companies-link
https://lbsb.com/content/display/article/site:lbsb-param:group_of_companies-link:8363

From internet research alone, Skarpaz blades seem like typical imported bulk manufactured saw blades. The C3 carbide they use is good, and found in common saw blades. C3 carbide is not as expensive or as durable as the C4 carbide that you find in premium, more expensive blades.

I don't know what "industrial level" saw blades are, but I assume they are blades that give a good value for industrial companies that use a lot of blades. For an industrial company, they may want to optimize value (longest cutting per blade dollar), minimize blade changes (save on labor), or find an appropriate balance between competing factors.

Speaking for myself, I never heard of Skarpaz and have little incentive to try one of their blades based on what I learned. If your friend likes them and recommends then, by all means, give them a try. Your friend will be pleased, and you may find a good blade value for yourself.

Ultimately the quality of projects depends much more on the woodworker than the brand of blade he/she uses.


----------



## GaryMar (Nov 7, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Skarpaz has a small import office in Brisbane, CA. It has 9 employees. Skarpaz blades are manufactured by Leong Bee & Soo Bee Trading Pte. Ltd. in Singapore. The Brisbane office is their US distribution hub:
> 
> https://lbsb.com/content/display/article/site:lbsb-param:group_of_companies-link
> https://lbsb.com/content/display/article/site:lbsb-param:group_of_companies-link:8363
> ...





Tool Agnostic said:


> Skarpaz has a small import office in Brisbane, CA. It has 9 employees. Skarpaz blades are manufactured by Leong Bee & Soo Bee Trading Pte. Ltd. in Singapore. The Brisbane office is their US distribution hub:
> 
> https://lbsb.com/content/display/article/site:lbsb-param:group_of_companies-link
> https://lbsb.com/content/display/article/site:lbsb-param:group_of_companies-link:8363
> ...


Interesting. I did not see the import, link. I thought they were made in California. Looks like I need to change my thinking a bit. Thank you


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

GaryMar said:


> Interesting. I did not see the import, link. I thought they were made in California. Looks like I need to change my thinking a bit. Thank you


Not sure of your price range, but an American made blade with a good reputation:




__





Forrest Saw Blades: Quality Saw Blades & Dados


Serious woodworkers count on American-made Forrest saw blades for smooth, quiet cuts, every time... without splintering, scratching or tearouts.




www.forrestblades.com


----------



## GaryMar (Nov 7, 2021)

I have noticed that Whiteside is now making a dado blade


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Haven't tried their blades, but I like Whiteside router bits.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

One my favorite You Tubers, Stumpy Nubs highly recommends Ridge Carbide blades:
Read the "Show more" section:


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have both Forrest and Ridge Carbide blades and would recommend them to others. They are quality brands that make quality blades. I also have Freud and other brands of blades. They all have their uses. 

_The important lesson here is to buy a true radial arm saw blade with a negative hook angle for your radial arm saw_. They are not the same as common blades for table saws. Having the correct blade type is more important for safety reasons than which brand of blade you buy.


----------

